# .308 or .30-06



## varminthuntr (Jan 5, 2007)

I may get alot of people giving me hell about this but i'm more of a .308 kinda guy but alot of people are fans of the legend, the .30-06, but i'd like to know your opinion


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

308 for me.

huntin1


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

oh hell, here we go again.

06, the best damn cartridge out there :stirpot: !!!


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

.30-06 for me


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I shoot a 30-06 and love it. For the average guy tho there's really not much of a difference except a little recoil and different length action.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

LOL, nice animation Jiffy!!!

308 for me. 
xdeano


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I got it from Langager. 

All right, all right..........308 for me too.


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

.308. my opinion is a little bias though because Ive only shot a 30-06 a few times but I own a .308, and have shot it more times than my limited braincells can store. :bartime:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I own neither, but love both. The 30-06 is readily avalable and is a classic. The .308 is readily avalable and is dirt cheap to shoot with less recoil. .308 takes my vote.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I've never owned or hunted with a .308, but have owned and hunted with several .30-06's over the years. Both cartridges shoot the same bullets albeit to slightly different velocities. In fact it seems in looking at some recent loading data that there is getting to be less difference between the two with some of todays new powders on the market. I really don't think either one is a bad choice and the Deer will never know the difference.

I have read over and over that the .308 has a slight accuracy advantage over the .30-06, but again since I have not owned nor hunted with a .308 you can not prove that by me.

I guess for me it would boil down to the individual rifles and how they feel in your hands, ie short action vs long action. Some people just prefer a slightly shorter, ighter Rifle and the short action .308 will provide that.

Larry


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

I chose the 30-06 because I have a .243 and with my luck I would end up trying to stuff a .308 into my .243 or a .243 into the .308. (identical brass)

I hunt with 4 guys that use the 06 so if somebody loses a box of shells there is always plenty of ammo around.

If my situation were different I would probably go with a .308.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

If God shoots a rifle it would be a 308!!!!!!!!


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I have both. I think ballistically they are too close to call it any meaningful difference, edge to 30-06. Accuracy, statistically, edge to 308. My biggest defining factor is action length. 308 gets the edge. (by a narrow margin)


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

If using the same grain bullet in comparison the 06 hands down! The 06 can push a bullet of the same weight faster and flatter down to 125 grain.

But is the difference worth arguing over? Not a lot of people I know use the 308, many however use the 06 and 270 by comparison. The few that do use the 308 do not kill deer any deader than an 06 nor are the deer killed with a 06 any deader than one taken with a 308.

I prefer long action rounds, and that might be why I am partial to the 06. Others who prefer the short action will most likely go with a 308. So is one better than the other? I guess I have never told a person who has or is going to purchase a 308 they are making a mistake. Nor can a person who is buying a 06 making a mistake.

It is nice in todays mentality of *magnumiest* to see that such calibers as these two still rank high each and every year in calibers of choice of new gun buyers. The average Joe hunter will do well buying one of these calibers and his kids and grandkids will still be using them years from now!


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

I've always been a .30-06 fan.


----------



## swamperk (Apr 19, 2007)

I love my 308,i"ve been shooting the 308 for 25 years,would not change it for anything,as long as it don't break down,lol


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Wow, appears to be a real preference to the 308 vs 3006!

Advantages for deer hunting of both appear to be as follows

308
shorter
less kick
more accurate
lighter gun

3006
long shell, more impact size 
greater range

What do you guys think?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ok, thats supposed to be the horse getting beat, but it didnt work.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

308, Great cartridge


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Same size bullet with more power. I'll take the 30/06. In fact, I'll take the 300 mag :beer:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

TANATA said:


> Same size bullet with more power. I'll take the 30/06. In fact, I'll take the 300 mag :beer:


I agree. Not enough difference between the two to argue about. A 300 Mag puts them both to shame.


----------



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

.308 i will vote for because i love it!


----------



## jrricher (Sep 8, 2007)

I say it is the shot that counts more than the round/speed 90% of the time. 300 mag, wow, use a 270 wsm if you really need to use the m word. But back to my point, 308 (in 7.62 nato form) was my comp. target rifle for large bore comps. and I will forever trust it's flight. Learn to shoot better not harder. I know of an old timer that has shoot many dear with a .22 mag, it's all about the shot.


----------



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

30-06 is the ****


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

Milo Hanson current world record whitetail buck shot with a .308 win. nuff said.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

> Milo Hanson current world record whitetail buck shot with a .308 win. nuff said.


Going by that logic, we should all be shooting muzzle-loaders, considering thats what the current non-typical record was taken with. 

Like Ron said, you really couldnt go wrong with either.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Look at the .30T/C, best of both worlds.


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

The only high power in my cabinet is a 30-06.


----------



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

get a 30-06 if your planning to shoot 200 grain and larger bullets, .308 for anything else hands down. Get a .300 mag if your a fan of bruising,bleeding and overkill.


----------

